# No sound at all on my Dell Inspiron 1545



## Rumneet (May 12, 2010)

I have had my dell for approx 3 years now and the other day my sound suddenly stopped working (no sound from ear plugs either). I restarted the computer and it made no difference. I can't play any sounds (no sound when the comp turns on, no sound on itunes, "Itunes has detected a problem with your audio configuration,"Youtube etc etc you get the picture.

I found some solutions online but none of the settings seem to have changed when I attempted to change them. So I went into safe mode and the speaker icon on the bottom right hand corner has a cross on it indicating that there is no sound (there was nothing of the sort when i wasn't in safe mode) I looked for solutions online and went into Services > Windows Audio to press START and the following came up "Windows could not start the windows audio service on local computer error 1068: the dependency service or group failed to start."

I have also tried system restore, but am unable to do so and the following appears "No restore systems have been created on your computer's system disk."

Please someone help, thank you in advance


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

The first thing I would recommend would be go to dell's site and download the audio drivers for your machine 

Drivers & Downloads

make sure to download the right one for your operating system (vista, 7 or xp) 
install them and see if that fixes the issue


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try this 
1. Click Start, type Services.msc in the Start Search box.

2. Scroll down the list of services, right-click Windows Audio and select Start.

3. Select Properties for Windows Audio and set its Startup Type to Automatic.

If the Windows Audio service does not start and you get the error Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start, then make sure that the following services are started and their Startup Type is set to Automatic.
•Plug and Play 
•Multimedia Class Scheduler 
•Windows Audio Endpoint Builder 


Please also edit your account and provide the operating system Dell 1545 is your laptop make your os should be windows vista or win 7 possibly xp


----------



## Rumneet (May 12, 2010)

Hi thank you for responding I really appreciate it 
Ioda117 - I did what you suggested and it made no difference 
Joeten - The error still appears, could you elaborate 
•Plug and Play 
•Multimedia Class Scheduler 
•Windows Audio Endpoint Builder


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In services scroll down and check those are running or start them


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Check the speaker cables in the correct slot on your computer and also try using headphones to test sound.

If you get no sound at all.

Start > Right click my computer > Manage > window will open > Device Manager > Expand the Audio tab and copy the list of what you see.

We will rollback your audio driver, I have noticed in the past windows updates have suggested an optional update for my devices and it has broke my device and I have had to rollback my driver.


----------

